

Ask HN: Do startups usually design their own site or outsource the work? - brewerhimself

The reason I'm asking is because I'm working on a site and I just don't believe that I have an eye for what looks good. I know what good code looks like though. :)
======
tijs
Definitely worthwhile to get a designer in, if only for the basic branding
elements; logo, type, palette.

Spend some time on designer hangouts, like dribbble, find some designers you
like and ask for some quotes. In my experience it's always better than what an
'amateur' comes up with and surprisingly affordable.

------
patheman
we currently do interaction design / wireframes ourselves and plan to get a
visual/graphic designer onboard in the next weeks.

one point learned already here: a visual designer could have given valuable
input early on. so try to gather some ideas from designers early on

~~~
brewerhimself
Have you reached the MVP stage yet? I'm wondering whether it's viable to
release before having a professionally made design.

~~~
patheman
no we havent released a MVP yet and i also think a mvp needs at least a
"decent" design. (depending on your customers of course)

but we will do some user tests before the design is ready, just to find major
flaws in the interaction & interface.

------
elssar
You could outsource the design part and write the code yourself?

------
Nikkki
Not really, Instagram was not.

